# Break in period



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Is it OK to take a new vehicle (2 weeks old) on a 5-6 hour trip or should I be waiting for some kind of break in period for the engine.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

--Usually it's good practice to keep below 5000 RPM until first oil change (ie for the first 6000 km).

--Also good practice to vary RPM (So no problem for long trip, but I wouldn't keep it on cruise control for an hour)

Otherwise, enjoy your trip ! 



ERBell said:


> Is it OK to take a new vehicle (2 weeks old) on a 5-6 hour trip or should I be waiting for some kind of break in period for the engine.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

ERBell said:


> Is it OK to take a new vehicle (2 weeks old) on a 5-6 hour trip or should I be waiting for some kind of break in period for the engine.


Actually - if you follow ValBoo's suggestions - which coincidentally agree with the owner's manual - you will be fine. You might want to keep your top speed down below 110 km/hr until about 2000 or 3000 km.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanx for the info. :cheers:


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Whoo -hooo. I have a new car. And its X-Trail again.
Any suggestions on braking it in?


P.S. Roof rack is gone. Now I need one for Adventure package.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

poruchik_r, have finished breaking in your new XTrail? I believe you are now experienced. Any advise?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

xtrailer said:


> poruchik_r, have finished breaking in your new XTrail? I believe you are now experienced. Any advise?


*DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT *:woowoo:


----------

